# Please help! Brake Question



## GTi-G60 (Dec 14, 2000)

I have a 1983 UR Quattro. Last weekend I installed Audi dual piston calipers (G60) that where purchased from Dads Auto in California. The brakes where then bled from farthest to nearest with a pressure bleeder, the are bled correctly. 
The pedal has much more travel now, it feels soft. I was told by another person that due to the larger volume of the new calipers that it takes more pedal travel to press the pistons.
The brake pedal doesn't feel good, does anyone have thoughts, ideas, solutions.
Feel free to email me.
I appreciate it,
Jason


----------



## GTi-G60 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: Please help! Brake Question (GTi-G60)*

Anyone?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Please help! Brake Question (GTi-G60)*

It sounds like there still might be some air causing a spongy feeling.
I'd bleed them again, and maybe change out the fluid as well if you havent already done so.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Please help! Brake Question (GTi-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi-G60* »_I have a 1983 UR Quattro. Last weekend I installed Audi dual piston calipers (G60) that where purchased from Dads Auto in California. The brakes where then bled from farthest to nearest with a pressure bleeder, the are bled correctly. 
The pedal has much more travel now, it feels soft. I was told by another person that due to the larger volume of the new calipers that it takes more pedal travel to press the pistons.
The brake pedal doesn't feel good, does anyone have thoughts, ideas, solutions.
Feel free to email me.
I appreciate it,
Jason

I have done business with DADS in Rancho Cordova,CA (no relation BTW) before. They have some nice Audi stuff available, and have treated me fine whenever I needed something. 
They are ,however, AUTO WRECKERS not a parts store. Any possibility the calipers need a rebuild? May not be the case, but I'd check for leaks and such.
J.


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Please help! Brake Question (84cgtturbo)*

The difference in fluid volume is* nothing *to worry about. If its not firm look elsewhere for your issues.


----------



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Please help! Brake Question (quattro v1.0)*

calipers in need of a rebuild leak, if your calipers don't leak, they're fine.
i'd say you need a larger MC, the 20V CQ came with a 25.4mm MC, i'm not sure what size came on the UrQ.
does the pedal eventually get firm? it just gets firm at a lower point?
if it's kind-of spongy and never gets firm, you need to bleed again.


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Please help! Brake Question (garrege)*

Try bleeding the master cylinder and the pressure regulator.
Bleed in this order.....
1. Master Cyl
2. Brake Pressure Regulator
3. Right rear caliper
4. Left Rear Caliper
5. Right Front caliper
6. Left Front Caliper 
You'll may need a fair amount of fluid......
I'm bleeding a 1985 Coupe Quattro tommorow, if the caliper seals arrive so that I can finally get the brakes re-assembled........ I have to do a full system refill, as everything in the system has been replaced. I'll probably need about 2-3 litres of fluid....
Also have a look here : http://www.isham-research.co.u....html
and
http://www.isham-research.co.u....html


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Please help! Brake Question (garrege)*

Don't change the master cylinder for this caliper swap. 
And the rest of you dont make suggestions you don't understand, especially when it comes to someones brakes.


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Please help! Brake Question (quattro v1.0)*

And another thing.
Jason, as a new UrQuattro owner you are looking for your info on the wrong website.
Subscribe to the urquattro mailing list at audifans and get to know the guys there. The knowlegebase there is unequalled.
Plus, you live in Aurora Co? Heck you have a pool of the most knowlegeable UrQ guys in the country within a half hour of you. Get to know them, they will come over and help ya!
Sean


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Please help! Brake Question (quattro v1.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattro v1.0* »_
And the rest of you dont make suggestions you don't understand, especially when it comes to someones brakes.

The guy did ASK for advice, after all........
My advice comes from the Bentley manual, and also from Phil Payne's website, Phil Payne being the UK quattro "expert".......
Also from working on my own Coupe Quattro, which has the same brake system as the UR quattro. 
Another website to try is http://www.quattroforum.com, that's the main UK website for the UR quattro. Lots of good guys there too. Most of their cars have the full 200 or 220 horses, and many even more.....


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Please help! Brake Question (beermonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beermonster* »_
The guy did ASK for advice, after all........
My advice comes from the Bentley manual, and also from Phil Payne's website, Phil Payne being the UK quattro "expert".......
Also from working on my own Coupe Quattro, which has the same brake system as the UR quattro. 


Then you need not take offense to my statement.


----------

